# Cobia distribution along Pier



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

From my casual observations I thought most cobia caught or sighted from the pier was out at the end but on another forum one of the posters indicated at the old Navarre pier most were caught/sighted in line with the middle of the pier. For you hard core pier cobia fishermen (or women) what percentages of cobia do you think are caught in the middle, 2/3 out and of the end of the pier.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it definatley has alot to do with what pier you're on, and what weather is for the day...

navarre and panama city have the majority of their fish spotted on the second bar or on the beach.... pensacola and okaloosa see them mainly from the second bar to the end...

it definatly seems like most fish follow a certain 'line' if you will, if 3 fish have been seen on the end of the pier in one morning, you can bet your a$$ i'll be standing on the end...

there definatly seems to be some sort of trend, but just when you think you have them fish figured out, they will do something completely different.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks - I wouldn't have expected that much difference.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

on the Pensacola Beach pear were i fish a lot on is even though many cobia are caught at the end i fish on the sand bar because its less of a challenge to throw on one and many stray cobes come through and on the navare pear most cobia are near the middle or near the beacch


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't fish for cobia on any pier, as the people on the end, when they see a cobia, they all run like they are running away from some major event, they could care less that you might have been standing in that place 2-3 hours. Cobia fishermen on the pier, are very selfish,, I have seen cobia hooks go thru fishermen's ears, and some kid with a 10 ft, rod, who will be 3 rows back, will sling a heavy ling lure, regardless of where it goes.. yea, your right, I dont' catch any cobia, as getting my eyes, ears ,knocked out by inconsiderate dummies,, not worth the chance. Atleast thats the way I see it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bill904 (6/28/2009)*I don't fish for cobia on any pier, as the people on the end, when they see a cobia, they all run like they are running away from some major event, they could care less that you might have been standing in that place 2-3 hours. Cobia fishermen on the pier, are very selfish,, I have seen cobia hooks go thru fishermen's ears, and some kid with a 10 ft, rod, who will be 3 rows back, will sling a heavy ling lure, regardless of where it goes.. yea, your right, I dont' catch any cobia, as getting my eyes, ears ,knocked out by inconsiderate dummies,, not worth the chance. Atleast thats the way I see it.




Thanks for your opinion elmer fudd, now seeing as you don't even fish the pier, why the hell did you waste time to reply?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>I don't fish for cobia on any pier, as the people on the end, when they see a cobia, they all run like they are running away from some major event, they could care less that you might have been standing in that place 2-3 hours. Cobia fishermen on the pier, are very selfish,, I have seen cobia hooks go thru fishermen's ears, and some kid with a 10 ft, rod, who will be 3 rows back, will sling a heavy ling lure, regardless of where it goes.. yea, your right, I dont' catch any cobia, as getting my eyes, ears ,knocked out by inconsiderate dummies,, not worth the chance. Atleast thats the way I see it. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


a guy comes on here and asked a question about cobia fishing on the pier and then you come on here and blow it out of proportion with your opionon. if you had any idea of what you were doing you would relise it isnt that bad. before people come on here and bitch about how many people there are please go out there first. i have never seen someone or even heard of someone getting hooked with a ling jig. why dont you go out there and see what it is really like before you start your bs parade on here


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

actually i have personally seen my dad get stuck in the back of his head with a cobe jig.. now dont get me wrong, i love pier fishing but there r a select few who do not respect others.. but ill drop it at that

but like i mentioned, my dad caught a jig in his head, not like hes a new guy 2 fishing, hes grown up cobe fishing on the pcola pier.. n somebody using an enitrely too long of a rod went 4 a shot at a small fish n ended up catchin my dad.. so i do see where he is coming from but by no means am i saying all cobia fisherman r disrespectful dueches but there r some


----------

